# Mosquito (DeHaviland) Museum - UK



## CaptNemo (Oct 6, 2009)

New member here!
This summer I found a wonderful workshop/museum in the UK: The DeHaviland Aircraft Heritage Center aka The Mosquito Museum (Mosquito Aircraft Museum - de Havilland Aircraft Heritage Centre). 

On display are a number of Mosquitos and other aircraft in various stages of restoration. It is a marvelous place to watch craftsmen at their increasingly rare craft. If you are in the UK, be sure to visit. There are a number of other DeHaviland aircraft on display from a variety of generations.

I've posted several photos of restored Mosquitos and under restoration in my member gallery(http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/showgallery.php?cat=691&ppuser=). Here is a sample. Enjoy.

*CaptNemo*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautifful!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Really cool... :grab:


----------

